# Topic Of The Week Of The Week 39, September, 2008



## Admin (Sep 15, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## kiram (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Did Anyone Get To God Before Guru Nanak?, Responding to Challenges to Sikhi*

I found this [post=87107]post[/post] on "Re: Did Anyone Get To God Before Guru Nanak?, Responding to Challenges to Sikhi" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Week Of The Week 39, September, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 20, 2008)

*How Sikhs Got Their Rehat Maryada*

I found this [post=87169]post[/post] on "How Sikhs Got Their Rehat Maryada" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Week Of The Week 39, September, 2008"


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Sep 21, 2008)

*How Sikhs Got Their Rehat Maryada*

I found this [post=87169]post[/post] on "How Sikhs Got Their Rehat Maryada" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Week Of The Week 39, September, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: How Sikhs Got Their Rehat Maryada*

Hi Gurvinder ji,

Glad to see you back online. Missed you.


----------



## Admin (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome Back :happy:


----------

